# Diagrama eléctrico Chevrolet Aveo 2009



## danieltorni (Jul 23, 2017)

Hola, me pueden ayudar con el diagrama electrico del aveo 2009, sobre todo con la parte de bomba de combustible y nivel de gasolina


----------



## Elmain (Nov 27, 2019)

circuito en el Chevrolet Aveo.






Espero te sirva esta imagen para encontrar lo que buscas


----------

